# Moving to Vancouver



## jakobmckernan (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I are moving to Vancouver in September. We going for a year under the IEC program. We're both just finished our degrees so we are just looking for a years experience abroad. We have a few questions in relation to jobs and housing.

How hard is it to find work in Vancouver and can you find a job before you go over? (We'll do any kind of work!)

Is it better to rent a room in a shared flat or should one just rent a 1-bedroom apartment?

Which is the nicest area to live? (preferably in the city)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

